# deskwriter 680c hp printer



## Lee Brooks (Jan 2, 2000)

can this mac printer be used with a pc using an adapter or something ??


----------



## $horty (Nov 10, 1999)

To make a long story short,
No.

Sorry. You can see for your self on a HP
page. http://www.hp.com/cposupport/printers/support_doc/bpm06173.html

Many printers can be shared b/w macs & PC's;
this is not one of them.

Best of luck,

$horty


----------

